
Former Google exec building a high-tech hat that will make telepathy possible - melling
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/07/07/this-inventor-is-developing-technology-that-could-enable-telepathy.html
======
standardly
"Right now our output is basically moving our jaws and our tongues or typing
[with] our fingers. We're ... limited to this very low output rate from our
brains, and what if we could up that through telepathy?" asks Jepsen. "Instant
transfer of thoughts would also speed up the innovation process."

So, instant, telepathic transfer of an idea is faster than simply conveying an
idea with words. However, in "receiving" a thought, it still has to go through
some linguistic framework, which I imagine includes the same kind of language
processing that happens when you hear speech. The same with conveying the
thought- is it conveyed with words, and if so, how other than through
language? I don't mean a computer reading your thoughts and typing them, I
mean actual telepathy, which is the "transference of information from one
person to another without the use of any known sensory channels of physical
interaction"

Can you really learn anything directly this way, without language processing?
Am I totally missing her point? I'm not arguing there aren't other good uses
for this.

edit: ok, she is talking about OUTPUT, not necessarily INPUT (which is the
second necessary component of "telepathy"). I want to hear more of the "input"
side, or else the shit's kind of bunk, kind of like Ray Kurzweil (imho)

~~~
istorical
The idea that auditory language or speech is differentiated from mental ideas
/ thoughts is very thoughtprovoking and I believe under investigated.

Related is the phenonemon that some people always "hear" something while
they're reading, others do sometimes, and others literally don't understand
what you mean by "hear".

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/4wttu4/do_you_hear_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/4wttu4/do_you_hear_a_voice_while_you_read/#bottom-
comments)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/6gqbga/what_exactly_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/6gqbga/what_exactly_do_you_do_in_your_brain_when_youre/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/1uksrt/when_you_read...](https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/1uksrt/when_you_read_a_book_do_you_see_the_scenes/)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/48uiqz/to_what_degre...](https://www.reddit.com/r/books/comments/48uiqz/to_what_degree_do_you_visualize_whats_happening/)

Also related: aphantasia - the inability to "visualize" something in your
mind's eye:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphantasia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aphantasia)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6TfNXbJ4M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rp6TfNXbJ4M)

We tend to assume that most other people experience a similar world to us, but
in reality there seem to be incredible differences in the ways people think,
in the way people see, in the way people read, in the way people
conceptualize, in the way people imagine, etc. and those differences start to
come out when you ask them about their experiences - we just don't think to
talk about them.

I'm very skeptical of technology that claims to interface with the brain when
the way people think, sense, and experience seems to be so diverse.

------
jaclaz
TL;DR

>In just eight years it will be, says Openwater founder Mary Lou Jepsen,
thanks to technology her company is working on.

------
JPLeRouzic
This link is quickly buried by HN's algorithm, but it is really interesting,
more so is a link to the new startup of Mary Lou Jepsen:
[https://www.opnwatr.io/](https://www.opnwatr.io/)

------
tiredwired
Next up - Twitch live streams of teens unfiltered thoughts.

------
sand500
One step closer to nerve gear.

------
microwavecamera
[adjusts tin foil hat]

